# (Am) nächsten Sonntag ist (es) Muttertag.



## marcogaiotto

(Am) naechsten Sonntag ist (es) Muttertag.

Here I am again asking for your help! I'm wondering if "am" and "es" are optional. Thanks a lot beforehand!


----------



## bearded

Why not simply  _nächste*r* Sonntag ist Muttertag_?


----------



## marcogaiotto

bearded said:


> Why not simply  _nächste*r* Sonntag ist Muttertag_?


Were the question "Wann ist Muttertag?", what would you say? Thanks a lot...


----------



## bearded

marcogaiotto said:


> Were the question "Wann ist Muttertag?", what would you say? Thanks a lot...


Ok, then I would reply: _nächsten Sonntag_.
But wait for natives' replies.. Maybe there are idiomatic ways not occurring to me at the moment.


----------



## marcogaiotto

I'd like to know if it is possible to say "Wann ist der Muttertag?" Is the article optional? I really appreciate your help!


----------



## bearded

marcogaiotto said:


> Is the article optional?


The article does not sound idiomatic in that question (to my ear at least) - unless you refer to a particular or already mentioned Muttertag. 'Der' often corresponds to 'dieser', i.e. with a demonstrative value.


----------



## Kajjo

marcogaiotto said:


> "Wann ist der Muttertag?" Is the article optional?


Please omit the article. It is much more idiomatic without.

Idiomatically, I would personally ask:

_Weißt du, wann Muttertag ist?
Wann ist dieses Jahr eigentlich Muttertag?_


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Why not simply  _nächste*r* Sonntag ist Muttertag_?



I would indeed prefer: _(Am) nächste*n* Sonntag ist Muttertag._
But don't ask me why.


----------



## bearded

I think we have two questions, each  with a different reply:
- Was ist nächster Sonntag? Nächster Sonntag ist Muttertag.
- Wann ist Muttertag? (Am) nächsten Sonntag (ist Muttertag).


----------



## Kajjo

Kajjo said:


> Weißt du, wann Muttertag ist?


Antworten:

_Ja, Sonntag in zwei Wochen.
Ja, diesen Sonntag._


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> I think we have two questions, each  with a different reply:
> - Was ist nächster Sonntag? Nächster Sonntag ist Muttertag.
> - Wann ist Muttertag? (Am) nächsten Sonntag (ist Muttertag).



I wouldn't use "nächste*r* Sonntag" at all here. But that's just my Sprachgefühl.

_Was ist nächste*n* Sonntag? Nächste*n* Sonntag ist Muttertag._


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> that's just my Sprachgefühl.


You have a native's Sprachgefühl.  I can but comply.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> You have a native's Sprachgefühl.  I can but comply.


But I'm not sure and have no linguistic explanation at hand.  So let's wait for other native speakers.


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> Was ist nächste*n* Sonntag?


Doesn't that sound a bit odd? I would say _Was passiert nächsten Sonntag/was ist nächsten Sonntag los? _Or does your 'ist' mean 'gibt's/geschieht'? Im Akkusativ ist es klar eine Zeitergänzung/ein Adverbial.
Anyhow, I agree on waiting for other replies.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Doesn't that sound a bit odd?


It may be colloquial but it doesn't sound odd to me.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Demiurg said:


> I wouldn't use "nächste*r* Sonntag" at all here. But that's just my Sprachgefühl.


I agree.



bearded said:


> Was ist nächster Sonntag? Nächster Sonntag ist Muttertag.


Did you mean
"Was für ein Tag ist der nächste Sonntag? Das ist der Muttertag."
?
(Here you have the Nominativ, not Akkusativ.)


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> But I'm not sure and have no linguistic explanation at hand.  So let's wait for other native speakers.


Either _am nächsten Sonntag_ (prepositional adverbial) or _nächsten Sonntag_ (temporal adverbial accusative) but nominative (_nächster Sonntag_) doesn't make sense as an adverbial to me.


----------



## bearded

διαφορετικός said:


> Did you mean
> "Was für ein Tag ist der nächste Sonntag? Das ist der Muttertag."


Yes, that's what I meant.



berndf said:


> nominative (_nächster Sonntag_) doesn't make sense as an adverbial to me.


Right,  _as an adverbial_ it certainly doesn't.  The issue is: can you have an adverbial after ''Was ist..?''. Vgl. #14.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> The issue is: can you have an adverbial after ''Was ist..?''. Vgl. #14.


Yes. It may be colloquial but it's idiomatic:

_Was ist morgen?
Was war gestern?
Was war 1989?_


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> The issue is: can you have an adverbial after ''Was ist..?''. Vgl. #14.


Right, I see what you mean. It is simply not on my radar that _XXX _in _XXX ist Muttertag _could be anything else than an adverb(ial) if _XXX_ specifies a date. And I think this is so with most other native speakers as will. I guess that is why we all find your suggestion unidiomatic.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> we all find your suggestion unidiomatic.


Ok, then do you think that Kajjo made a mistake when he granted  my _nächste*r* Sonntag ist Muttertag  _his _ _in #2?


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Ok, then do you think that Kajjo made a mistake when he granted  my _nächste*r* Sonntag ist Muttertag  _his __in #2?


The interpretation as a noun is not wrong, just unlikely ("was not on my radar"). If you wanted to express it as a noun you would probably rather say _*Der* nächste Sonntag ist Muttertag_.


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> If you wanted to express it as a noun you would probably rather say _*Der* nächste Sonntag ist Muttertag_.


Not necessarily! I think it depends on how the speaker looks at this "thing" called Muttertag. If you look at it as an event on a calendar then you're inclined to use the adverbial form "(am) nächsten Sonntag ist Muttertag."
If, however, you see this day as a unique day that has its own name, you tend to use 'Gleichsetzungsnominativ."

If this Sunday were New Year's Eve, I'd be inclined to say: "Kommend*er* Sonntag ist Sylvester." Somehow I see 'Sylvester' as the name of that day and not an event on a calendar.
But granted, for Muttertag I'd be inclined to say "dies*en*/nächst*en* Sonntag ist Muttertag". I'm not sure why. Maybe because it's a moveable feast; it happens on a different date every year.

I googled "nächst*er* Sonntag ist" and I got quite some hits and it seems that quite many were related to religious festivals. It makes sense in a way. A very religious person may look at Ostersonntag, Palmsonntag, Christtag, etc. as a unique specific day and not just some event on a calendar.


----------



## Demiurg

manfy said:


> If this Sunday were New Year's Eve, I'd be inclined to say: "Kommend*er* Sonntag ist Sylvester." Somehow I see 'Sylvester' as the name of that day and not an event on a calendar.


I understand your argument but I would use the definite article in this case: "Der kommende Sonntag ist Sylvester".
"kommender/nächster Sonntag" just sounds strange to me.


----------



## Alemanita

Welche Frage klingt den deutschen Muttersprachlern besser: (da (der) Muttertag in verschiedenen Ländern an verschiedenen Sonntagen begangen wird)
1) Wann ist Muttertag in Deutschland? (Antwort: Immer am 2. Sonntag im Mai.)
2) Wann ist der Muttertag in Deutschland?
Oder geht 2) nur, wenn man fragt
2a) Wann wird der Muttertag in Deutschland gefeiert?
Danke!


----------



## Kajjo

Kajjo said:


> Weißt du, wann Muttertag ist?
> Wann ist dieses Jahr eigentlich Muttertag?


See there.



Alemanita said:


> ) Wann ist Muttertag in Deutschland? (Antwort: Immer am 2. Sonntag im Mai.)


Wenn diese Antwort gewünscht ist, muss man deutlicher fragen:

_Kennst du die Regel, an welchem Sonntag Muttertag ist?
An welchem Sonntag ist eigentlich immer Muttertag?_


----------



## manfy

Demiurg said:


> I understand your argument but I would use the definite article in this case: "Der kommende Sonntag ist Sylvester".
> "kommender/nächster Sonntag" just sounds strange to me.


Interesting. That must be a regional variation of usage. For me as Austrian I feel nothing strange about it here. "Der nächste Sonntag" feels about the same as "nächster Sonntag." (Depending on context there still may be cases where I prefer one over the other, of course!)


Alemanita said:


> 1) Wann ist Muttertag in Deutschland? (Antwort: Immer am 2. Sonntag im Mai.)
> 2) Wann ist der Muttertag in Deutschland?


Ich als Österreicher sehe beide Formen als normal und idiomatisch an.
Bei (1) hat "Muttertag" die Form eines Eigennamens, gleich wie "Wann ist Ostern/Pfingsten/Weihnachten".
Bei (2) bezieht sich der Artikel auf den Wortstamm "Tag", also "wann ist der Muttertag = wann ist der Tag der Mutter". 
Daneben kommt bei mir wohl noch dazu, dass der bestimmte Artikel bei Eigennamen im südlichen Raum nur sehr selten als Problem empfunden wird.


----------



## JClaudeK

Alemanita said:


> 1) Wann ist Muttertag in Deutschland? (Antwort: Immer am 2. Sonntag im Mai.)
> 2) Wann ist der Muttertag in Deutschland?


Möglich wäre auch: "Der Muttertag fällt in D. immer auf den 2. Sonntag im Mai"


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> in D. immer auf den 2. Sonntag im Mai


Übrigens: bei uns ist immer am 8. Mai Muttertag.


----------



## Alemanita

manfy said:


> Bei (1) hat "Muttertag" die Form eines Eigennamens, gleich wie "Wann ist Ostern/Pfingsten/Weihnachten".
> Bei (2) bezieht sich der Artikel auf den Wortstamm "Tag", also "wann ist der Muttertag = wann ist der Tag der Mutter".
> Daneben kommt bei mir wohl noch dazu, dass der bestimmte Artikel bei Eigennamen im südlichen Raum nur sehr selten als Problem empfunden wird.



Also analog zum Tag der deutschen Einheit, Tag der Arbeit, Tag der Befreiung (heute, 8. Mai)...
Ich kann marcogaiottos Frage


marcogaiotto said:


> I'd like to know if it is possible to say "Wann ist der Muttertag?" Is the article optional? I really appreciate your help!


gut nachempfinden.


----------



## anahiseri

marcogaiotto said:


> I'd like to know if it is possible to say "Wann ist der Muttertag?" Is the article optional? I really appreciate your help!


I wouldn't say the article is optional, I'd say it shouldn't be used.
Wann ist Muttertag? -- Nächsten Sonntag. / Am nächsten Sonntag. 
(if you're asking about the near future, not about the usual date every year).


----------

